# Busy Saturday



## BigDaveK (Mar 13, 2022)

Made about 20 #'s of gyulai kielbasa yesterday. Smoker today. Seems like I always "accidentally" double the garlic and paprika.
Hey, what are those things behind the kielbasa?


----------



## Rice_Guy (Mar 13, 2022)

Yum


----------



## winemaker81 (Mar 13, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> Made about 20 #'s of gyulai kielbasa yesterday. Smoker today. Seems like I always "accidentally" double the garlic and paprika.
> Hey, what are those things behind the kielbasa?


I just got off the phone with one of my sons -- he's making Sicilian sausage right now, and give me the urge to either get the KitchenAid out (have the grinder attachment) or get a real grinder!


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Mar 13, 2022)

I just got a grinder for mine with the attachment for tomatoes, about 8 quarts of sauce in the freezer now. seeing those kielbasy I’m going to have to resist the urge. Wine making is bad enough right now. No more ”hobbies”


----------



## photoguy (Mar 13, 2022)

i make sausage also and am guilty of being heavy handed too. sometime its good, sometime not so much lol. But i get to eat my mistakes and just takes more wine to wash it down.


----------



## BigDaveK (Mar 15, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> I just got off the phone with one of my sons -- he's making Sicilian sausage right now, and give me the urge to either get the KitchenAid out (have the grinder attachment) or get a real grinder!


Ooh, I love my Kitchen Aid and I'm very happy with the grinder attachment. I'm a bit tempted to get an inexpensive meat mixer, though. Seems like I'm on the verge of frostbite when mixing the spices and meat.

I also have the pasta roller/cutter attachment - but that's another story.


----------



## BigDaveK (Mar 15, 2022)

FlamingoEmporium said:


> I just got a grinder for mine with the attachment for tomatoes, about 8 quarts of sauce in the freezer now. seeing those kielbasy I’m going to have to resist the urge. Wine making is bad enough right now. No more ”hobbies”


If you like food it's a GREAT hobby! I'm half Hungarian and half Slovak and growing up we had kielbasa a couple times a week. There's so many different dishes you can make with it. I've even made kielbasa tacos a couple times.


----------



## winemaker81 (Mar 15, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> Ooh, I love my Kitchen Aid and I'm very happy with the grinder attachment. I'm a bit tempted to get an inexpensive meat mixer, though. Seems like I'm on the verge of frostbite when mixing the spices and meat.


My son purchased an STX brand grinder, and is pleased with it, although he says it's loud. Next time I visit him we'll have to make sausage so I can compare to the KitchenAid, which appears slow. I'd like to get a dedicated grinder.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Mar 15, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> My son purchased an STX brand grinder, and is pleased with it, although he says it's loud. Next time I visit him we'll have to make sausage so I can compare to the KitchenAid, which appears slow. I'd like to get a dedicated grinder.


They’re not as loud when you’re shoving stuff in them. Tends to muffle them


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 15, 2022)

All KitchenAid mixers are not the same. They make about 6 models each with a different sized motor which effects the ability to grind of course. We have one with the highest rated motor and I have used it to grind up to 100lbs of meat in one sitting with ease. YMMV




I did purchase a dedicated Hakka stuffer however. That was worth its weight in Gold Snausage for sure.










winemaker81 said:


> My son purchased an STX brand grinder, and is pleased with it, although he says it's loud. Next time I visit him we'll have to make sausage so I can compare to the KitchenAid, which appears slow. I'd like to get a dedicated grinder.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Mar 15, 2022)

I’m hungry


----------



## BigDaveK (Mar 15, 2022)

ibglowin said:


> All KitchenAid mixers are not the same. They make about 6 models each with a different sized motor which effects the ability to grind of course. We have one with the highest rated motor and I have used it to grind up to 100lbs of meat in one sitting with ease. YMMV
> 
> 
> I did purchase a dedicated Hakka stuffer however. That was worth its weight in Gold Snausage for sure.


I agree on the mixer! I have one of the heavier duty, also. Grinding is a breeze. And I sometimes make marshmallow, so much better than the store, which requires high speed for up to 15 minutes. That baby never has a problem.

I have the Hakka, too. Not top of the line but it's built well and I love it!!


----------



## winemaker81 (Mar 15, 2022)

ibglowin said:


> All KitchenAid mixers are not the same. They make about 6 models each with a *different sized motor which effects the ability to grind of course*. We have one with the highest rated motor and I have used it to grind up to 100lbs of meat in one sitting with ease. YMMV


Emphasis mine. You nailed it on that point. Our KitchenAid is a 30 yo 300 watt model, which probably has less power than a current 300 watt unit (if they still make one that small). I see a lot of the current models are in the 500+ watt range, although wattage is not the best indicator of power.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 15, 2022)

My point was many of the dedicated grinders are not as powerful as you think they would be. The LEM Big Bite one of their top sellers ($400) has a 0.50HP motor which equates to 375 watts. I just looked at our 20YO KitchenAid mixer. It says 575 Watts on the bottom. You would have to bump up to a 0.75HP LEM ($550) to equal our KitchenAid.


----------



## ChuckD (Mar 15, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> although wattage is not the best indicator of power.


You got that right. This beast has a 1/2 Hp motor and If you can put something in the chute it will grind it!


free to the man who could carry it up the stairs from the church basement. I was a younger man then with a stronger back! With the grinding head it probably tips the scales at 150 lbs.


----------



## ChuckD (Mar 15, 2022)

This thread has got me thinking. When syrup is done I gotta make some summer sausage


----------

